# IOSONO - bald auch für zu Hause?



## Overlocked (17. Mai 2008)

*IOSONO - bald auch für zu Hause?*

Wer einmal ein IOSONO Soundsystem gehört hat wird begeistert sein... doch das System ist sehr teuer und verbraucht eine Menge Platz. Würde es das Soundsystem auch in unsere Wohnzimmer schaffen- irgendwann?


----------



## exa (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: IOSONO- blad auch für zu Hause?*

ein link oder nähere infos wären nicht schlecht...


----------



## jetztaber (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: IOSONO- blad auch für zu Hause?*

Hmm, Wellenfeldsynthese... soso, jaja: IOSONO

Bis dato lass ich es lieber aus meinem Wohnzimmer: IOSONO Products & Services
Aber ich gebe zu: Ich wollte schon immer mal im Sound baden


----------



## Overlocked (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: IOSONO- blad auch für zu Hause?*

Ich habe das einmal erlebt- es war heftig- ich hatte mich schon direkt umgedreht, um nachzuschauen, ob wirklich Wasser auf mich zuspritz... 

Ich denke, wenn man vl. 25 Lautsprecher, auf vier Downfiresubwoofer verteilen würde, würde es sogar in das Wohnzimmer passen. In Verbindung mit einem 50" Plasma Fernseher und BlueRay wären die Kinos bald überflüssig.


----------



## darksplinter (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: IOSONO - bald auch für zu Hause?*

nur 50"??
Bei uns im Media Markt steht ein Plasma TV mit 5 m DIagonale^^


----------

